# Re: Obama Mandates No More White Neighborhoods



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Would you support blending American Indians out of existence as long as the majority voted for it?
> Would you support blending Tibetans out of existence as long as the majority voted for it?
> Would you support blending Aborigines out of existence as long as the majority voted for it?
> Why do you support blending Whites out of existence as long as they vote for it and mandate it?


You forgot Muslims. oke:


----------

